# bunny is digging and trashing his cage!



## mamafern (Mar 2, 2007)

ive been a bit stressed out today so i havn't let the bunnies out as much as usual.
i cleaned his cage and when i put him back into it all clean he totallytrashed it! he's never done anything like this. he is ripping up thenewspaper and peeing in places he never does. he dumped out his foodand his hay bowl.. and hes digging like crazy..

whats wrong with my bunny? is he just pissed off at me and trying to tell me?
could this about the other bun we just got?
they get along great as far as i can tell. ive been putting her backinto her cage after they play together so they have some space..

i looked up about behavious but i cant find anything about this!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, he's probably just mad at you.Mine do that sometimes- they take out their emotions about my "abuse"on their cage. They're cheeky little monkeys.


----------



## mamafern (Mar 2, 2007)

he continues to totally amaze me with his personality...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

Mine our in our bedroom they get mad in the middle of the night.


----------



## picklezon (Mar 2, 2007)

my rabbit loves to trash his cage, and bite his door in the mornings when he hears someone in the house up.
im pretty sure he does this, because he knows we're gunna go in thereand clean his cage, or tell him to be quiet. And he loves 24/7attention! We could let him out all day, and put him in there for anhour, and he still wants more attention.. he's a big baby, and loves tocuddle :inlove:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sounds like he's just amusing himself, unfortunately for us messing up their homes is a rabbits favourite game.:disgust::wink


----------



## Starina (Mar 3, 2007)

My bunny is a total slob. SHe isn't happy untilshe has dumped out half of her litterbox, shredded an entire magazine,covered her fooddish with the remains (she doesn't have to worry, I amnot going to eat her salad), thrown paper and her blankies into herwater, pooped all around the cage, moved her food bowl, and thrown mostof her hay OUTSIDE the cage. Then shehappilyy dead bunnyflopsand goes to sleep on top of her magazine mountain.

~Star~


PS I get growled at if I try to move ANY of it while she is in her cage!


----------



## karona (Mar 3, 2007)

Karons stomps the living hll outa her cage everytime my bf comes over:shock:She says no tha ti my mom!Back ofman!!:bunnydance:


----------

